# a îngroşa vocea



## Mallarme

_Ca şi actorul mare însă, care *îngroşând vocea* prea mult pentru tirada tragică o transformă într-un urlet ridicul demn de râsul galeriei..._

În acest text "ingroşând vocea" înseamnă "raising his [the] voice" (i.e. speaking louder) sau "thickening his voice" (poate din emoţie)... ce părere aveţi?

Mulţumesc!


Şi apropo, cum se spune: 1. He spoke out loud  2. He spoke loudly ?


----------



## aurette

Mallarme said:


> _Ca şi actorul mare însă, care *îngroşând vocea* prea mult pentru tirada tragică o transformă într-un urlet ridicul demn de râsul galeriei..._
> 
> În acest text "ingroşând vocea" înseamnă "raising his [the] voice" (i.e. speaking louder) sau "thickening his voice" (poate din emoţie)... ce părere aveţi?
> 
> Mulţumesc!
> 
> 
> Şi apropo, cum se spune: 1. He spoke out loud 2. He spoke loudly ?


 
Hello again!

*--a ingrosa vocea *means thicken one's voice, not because of the emotion, but in a desire to make it sound more dramatic. i don't think *a ingrosa vocea* ever means to raise one's voice, it always means to thicken one's voice
--to raise one's voice = *a ridica vocea*
--to speak out loud = *a vorbi cu voce tare*, but i'm not sure about what you mean, i only know this expression: to read out loud (= *a citi cu voce tare*)
--to speak loudly = *a vorbi tare*, *rasunator*, meaning *zgomotos*, *sonor*

sper ca am fost destul de clara


----------



## Mallarme

Bună 



aurette said:


> *--a ingrosa vocea *means thicken one's voice, not because of the emotion, but in a desire to make it sound more dramatic. i don't think *a ingrosa vocea* ever means to raise one's voice, it always means to thicken one's voice



oh.. I said "thicken" because that's the translation I found in the dictionary, but in English "to thicken one's voice" doesn't necessarily mean to make your voice more dramatic... it just means well, to thicken your voice ... perhaps 'dramatize' would be a good translation "to dramatize one's voice", but this word can also be used with other actions like "to dramatize one's gestures" or something like that.  



> --to speak out loud = *a vorbi cu voce tare*, but i'm not sure about what you mean, i only know this expression: to read out loud (= *a citi cu voce tare*)


Yes, I think that's it.  It's like "to read out loud."  For example, say you're describing a character who is in a room all alone.  So, maybe you might write:  
_
Billy lay in bed thinking, then he suddenly said "Suzie" out loud. _

That means that he spoke those words so they could be heard.

Thanks aurette! You were very clear


----------



## aurette

Mallarme said:


> oh.. I said "thicken" because that's the translation I found in the dictionary, but in English "to thicken one's voice" doesn't necessarily mean to make your voice more dramatic... it just means well, to thicken your voice ... perhaps 'dramatize' would be a good translation "to dramatize one's voice", but this word can also be used with other actions like "to dramatize one's gestures" or something like that.


 
In romanian*  a ingrosa vocea* doesn't necessarily have the meaning of dramatizing, it doesn't have to be used figuratively. It can mean to thicken one's voice, as in to fake a thicker voice, i.e.: Mi-am ingrosat vocea ca sa nu ma recunoasca = I thickened my voice so he wouldn't recognize me.


----------



## aurette

and if you want to translate this, i would suggest to simply use *thickened his voice*
**


----------



## Mallarme

Ah, gottcha.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## printesa

How do I say "good night" and "sweet dreams" in romanian?


----------



## aurette

printesa said:


> How do I say "good night" and "sweet dreams" in romanian?


 
I haven't been on the forum for very long, but the rules state that you need to start a new thread for each question you have.
Here are the answers:

--*good night*=*noapte bună 
*
*--sweet dreams*=*vise plăcute

noapte bună is pronounced nwapte boonah
vise plăcute is pronounced veece ( as in men) plahkoote (as in men)


*


----------



## printesa

Thank you so much!

How would I say that in Romanian?

Printesa


----------



## aurette

do you want to know how to pronounce "printesa"?


----------

